# Tivo Minis keep losing connection with Bolt



## Fant (Sep 1, 2016)

I constantly have issues with my 2 Minis losing a connection to the bolt. If i'm watching livetv, it disconnects and gives me the error, then i just go back to live tv and its working again. I've had Tivo for almost 2 years and this probably started happening after the 14 months or so. Before that it was working perfectly I believe. I'm using FIOS. I have attached a diagram of my layout. Does anyone notice anything that could be off? This is happening to both my Minis so i doubt it is a hardware issue with them.


----------



## Fant (Sep 1, 2016)

So I tried a few things. First I took the master bedroom Tivo mini and took it off of MOCA and connected it directly to the Trendnet switch via Ethernet in the office. The issue still persisted. Then I took the switch completely out of the solution and connected the Actiontec ECB6200 that is in the office directly to the EERO. Hooked the tivo mini back to MOCA. Now i've been running both minis with live tv for the past hour or so and no disconnects.

On a seperate note, I do notice that the Internet Connection Test / Service Connection test on the minis fails sometimes. However I believe that is related to an issue in the Eero software update. I'll report back if taking the switch out solves it and if it does i'll look to pick up the Netgear PROSafe GS105Ev2 which people have said works well since you can turn off IGMP snooping as well as it doesnt have any of the "Green" features of my existing switch.


----------



## Fant (Sep 1, 2016)

Ok so far removing the switch has solved the problem of the mini disconnecting while watching Live TV. I'm going to just order the netgear switch and be done with it. Hopefully this helps others. Still not sure why an unmanaged switch (which theoretically has no IGMP snooping) doesn't work but a managed switch (with IGMP snooping disabled) works but whatever.


----------



## DigitalDawn (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks for the update. I'm sure it will helps others here. It's odd, but TiVo seems to be happier with some networking gear and not others.


----------



## Fant (Sep 1, 2016)

Just posting an update. Before i purchased a new switch .. i had another Trendnet switch (same exact model i had before) laying around and decided to test that and low and behold its working fine no dropouts. So now i'm thinking it's one of 2 things: 
Either A) in the effort of me trying everything I uncrimped an ethernet cable somewhere that could have been causing a problem or B) the tivo mini's using multicast was flooding the backplane of my switch and causing it to overload and fail. I'll post if the same exact unmanaged switch continues to work.


----------



## Fant (Sep 1, 2016)

A follow-up .. even the replacement trendnet switch caused disconnects occasionally. I'm off to buy a Netgear or tlink managed switch where I have some igmp controls.


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

yes, I replaced my cheap switches with HP Procurve ones, all my problems went away (except my bolt not seeing pytivo shared)

I really think Tivo seems to be quite a fly by night company. Their stuff only seems to work with limited switches, networks, making me think their software is more kludge it to work..

This would explain why every release has more errors. There is obviously NO regression testing, or all the errrors that happen would be retested on every release.

But then, Tivo ADMITS in recent posts, that their engineer group is limited resources, and all bugs do not get fixed. Yes, they have actually admitted that in the last few weeks


----------



## Fant (Sep 1, 2016)

Actually a followup .. i removed the switch completely from my network and i still occasionally get a disconnect from the tivo mini. I bought a TP link semi managed switch which lets me manually disable IGMP so i'll see if that works any better but I'm now leaning toward something with my MOCA network.


----------



## Fant (Sep 1, 2016)

Replaced switch with a TP Link semi managed switch where i was able to disable IGMP and i'm still having disconnects from the Mini. I do see some MOCA errors in the stats so I think this issue has nothing to do with my switches and there is probably something wrong with my coax i'm just not sure how to nail it down.


----------

